# Kinda new around here



## misterm (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been skulking around the boards and posting here and there for the past few months so I guess its time for me to introduce myself. 
I'm Mister M. I teach high school theatre in south Georgia (almost in FL!). We have a small but fast growing program.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! I'm in Atlanta (an honest to God native Atlantan) and like to visit [almost] Florida. Which town?

There are a few more of us in the Atlanta Metro area.


----------



## misterm (Mar 24, 2009)

thomasville. just above tallahassee. i drive through ATL all the time on my way to see the parents in north GA.


----------



## RonaldBeal (Mar 30, 2009)

It's a small world...
I graduated from TCCHS in 1992... (back when the auditorium at CMS was still relatively new and they had an Electro Controls "Celebrity" lighting console. I did lights and sound for Mrs. Henry, and debated for Mr. Wertz. 
I've been working professionally in entertainment lighting ever since... Vari-Lite, Upstaging, PRG, Country Music Television, doing tours, TV , and corperate gigs. 
Good luck, and keep up the good work
Ronald Beal


----------



## jonliles (Mar 18, 2010)

misterm said:


> thomasville. just above tallahassee. i drive through ATL all the time on my way to see the parents in north GA.




I know this is an older post, but next time you drive to North GA, drop me a line, maybe we can grab a coffee. I live in Marietta.


----------

